# Solved: stream from Sony Handycam via USB windows7



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

My friend has an older Sony Handycam DCR-PC53E/PC55E and has windows 7 and asked if i caould set up so he could stream from the tapes off the camcorder onto the PC for saving to DVD to play

The user manual says it support video and audio stream transfer via USB to the PC - However,

1) looking on the web - windows 7 and windows vista appear NOT to support this streaming function any longer

The USB streaming feature is not supported with the Windows 7 operating system.
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/support-info.pl?info_id=547&mdl=DCRPC55

2) the manual mentions an A/V cable which looks like it goes to Composite video 
and that would allow playback of the video - but how to capture onto the PC ?

3) NO firewire on the device or on the PC -

The PC also does not have any express/pcmcia slots - just USB and HDMI , as with a lot of recent laptops i notice thesedays

any recommendations / suggestions for copying quite a few tapes onto DVD


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds like you need a USB video capture device.
You can connect the composite cables to one of those.
They usually come with the needed software.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=100006519&isNodeId=1&Description=usb+video+capture


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well, the USB device did not work on windows 7 and infact the device was not seen , only the Memory Card

BUT , I managed to get the streaming work using the docking port and firewire cable onto a different PC 

so i will mark solved for now


----------

